# So how big



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

How big do a Niggie gets?? I have seen them smaller then our pgymys and then larger then our babies. What is the average size of them??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a max usualy of 23 inches -- but yes tehy can be smaller then a pygmy or be bigger.


----------



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

There is no minimum size, however, there is a breed standard like Stacey was sharing. 

Does must not be over 22 1/2 inches tall and bucks no more than 23 1/2 inches to be shown in American Goat Society sanctioned shows.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats at the shoulder right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thats at the shoulder right?


 yes ...they are normally measured from the withers.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Niggies are about the same size, height ways, as my pygmy. My buck is a little bigger than my does, of course.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

We have big pgymys Pancakes right now weighs in at 25 pounds and he is a year old. He is only a littel bit bigger then then rest of our pgymys yearlings.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

If we have unregistered does and would like to breed them for milk and to sell the babies as pets, do we need to worry about body type and measurements?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

No, because there are no standards you are trying to keep. You would want to make sure that the buck you use is is not too large compared to your does. For example don't breed a Nubian buck to your pygmy or Nigerian does. That could cause her to have kids that are too large for her to deliver.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

We are trying to breed smaller Fainters. I was looking for the standard. We are very careful about who is breed to who around here *mubblesthatlastbreedingwasafluke* Just wanted to know how big they actuly get. I am getting a couple of does that hopefully are going to be breed to my Dude who even for a mini fainter isvery tiny and YES I had him check out by and can not find nothing wrong with him but he is tiny.

We are also just getting into getting Niggies and I am trying to get informaction about them as a breed in a whole.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some miniature goat associations. They may have some more information for you.

National Miniature Goat Assoc.
http://www.nmga.net/

Nigerian Dwarf Goat Assoc.
http://www.ndga.org/index.html

Miniature Silky Fainting Goat Association and Registry
http://www.msfgaregistry.com/


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

With ND bucks, oftentimes they go above the stick due to high withers. And withers tend to blow up during rut.


----------

